# Pipe smoking movies - post yours!



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Ok, so what movies have a lot of good pipe smoking in them?

There's not a lot of pipe smokers in public (not legal pipe smoking at least) so one can feel somewhat alone being a pipe smoker - at least I feel.

Sure there's YouTube, but it's not the same as a good 'ole classic B&W movie. Yes Mickey Rourke rocked the churchwarden in The Expendables, and it was great to see a hardcore character smoking a pipe, but nothing beats the classics.

I just watched The Stranger (1946) with Edward G. Robinson (see my avatar) in which he smoked a pipe throughout. I'm about to watch The Woman in the Window (1944) with Edward G. again, but that's cigars..

What other movie do you recall seeing that has a lot of good pipe action? (no, Lord of the Rings doesn't count!!  )


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds. SS Colonel Hans Landa smokes what seems to be a huge Calabash pipe while the french milkman smokes what seems to be a cob (from memory).


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Popeye! Although, I recently watched a good movie that had a main character whip out a pipe, and I didn't remember seeing that before... Wish I could remember which one.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The Great Escape. Pipes everywhere!

The 39 Steps, in which Robert Donat plays a Canadian who falls into a macabre plot...guess what shape his pipe is? C'mon, guess!


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

The Quiet Man. A John Ford/John Wayne classic. You can barely go five minutes without seeing someone smoking a pipe.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The tv show Mad Men has a pipe here and there. One character almost exclusively smokes them.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> The Great Escape. Pipes everywhere!
> 
> The 39 Steps, in which Robert Donat plays a Canadian who falls into a macabre plot...guess what shape his pipe is? C'mon, guess!


Good flick! He might have actually smoked a pipe, since one of his stock photos (which doesn't appear to be from that movie) shows him with a pipe.

http://img3.photographersdirect.com/img/262/pd2751535_s.jpg

Watching Inspector Hubbard (John William) handle his leather tobacco pouch in "Dial M for Murder" is worth the price of admission. :lol:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

The Sherlock Holmes dvd box set of the 1968 Peter Cushing series is phenomenal; for both general entertainment AND pipe-spotting!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lord of the rings
gangs of new york :hat:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

The movie with that girl from Twilight that takes place in an amusement park, Adventure Land has pipe smoking in it. The younger geeky looking guy smokes while at a club and while chillin in his backyard.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of pipe smoking + one of my favorite movies of all time:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Matt Damon working a Meer in _True Grit_


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Agustus "Gus" McCrae (Robert Duvall) in Lonesome Dove smokes a pipe on 2 occasions during the 4 part series. It looks like a Meer but im not sure that would have been period correct. It had an amber stem that you could see the second time but was smooth so that ruled out a cob or a clay.

Not a movie but in the sitcom "Scrubs" on at least 4-5 occasions Dr. Kelso was shown in various stages of filling, lighting, or smoking a pipe. In one of JD's daydreams Dr. Cox is seen holding one as he plays a father figure.

Gods and Generals- A Confederate soldier shares a couple puffs of his cob with a Union soldier who in turn shares his coffee as they stand on a sandbar. Each side occupying opposite sides of the river.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

In Wyatt Erp ('94, starring Kevin Costner) there is a scene where Wyatt is standing or maybe sitting in a shop across the counter from another gentleman (Norwegian or Russian maybe) smoking a pipe. I don't remember the details - need to go watch it again.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World shows several members of the ship's crew smoking pipes here and there.

And a rare female with a pipe appearance can be seen in Juno, though Ellen Page never actually smoked it.










Another would be The Outlaw Josey Wales where Grannie Hawkins smoked a cob.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom Selleck smoked a home made looking pipe on the porch of his ranch on the river in a movie that I can't remember the name of. Set near the end of the Civil War.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Death on the Nile:










Not really a GOOD pipe movie. There's probably only the scene this vidcap was taken from...


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Robert Deniro in "Men of Honor" with his corn cob and zippo.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

crossfire from 47 has a hell of alot of pipe smoking from i believe robert wagner and the movie is on youtube shows him cleaning em too.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

FlimFlammery said:


> Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World shows several members of the ship's crew smoking pipes here and there.


I forgot that one, and just watched it again. That cook looks so much like Eric Idle I kept expecting a sketch to break out...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Death on the Nile:
> 
> Not really a GOOD pipe movie. There's probably only the scene this vidcap was taken from...


I'm a schlock mystery movie addict. Having seen all these Agatha Christie things in their various incarnations on screen and TV, they all sort of blend together. If this is the one where the guy has the stolen jewel in the pipe all along, he's got the pipe in his mouth again right at the end. (The tip-off is that he never actually smokes the pipe, ala Hugh Hefner).

No, wait, the one I'm thinking of is one of those cheesy Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes flicks -- "Terror by Night"! The Star of Rhodesia is in the pipe! I think...


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Just remembered another moment but I cant remember what movie it came from. Could have been Enemy of the State, Most Wanted, something like those where it was a political action movie. In the scene a note is given to a politician (congress critter or senator) and after reading it he stuffs the note in his pipe and lights it up.

Cant imagine that would have been very enjoyable uke:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

B.L. Sims said:


> Just remembered another moment but I cant remember what movie it came from. Could have been Enemy of the State, Most Wanted, something like those where it was a political action movie. In the scene a note is given to a politician (congress critter or senator) and after reading it he stuffs the note in his pipe and lights it up.
> 
> Cant imagine that would have been very enjoyable uke:


Probably heavily ghosted with M79, so it might have actually tasted a bit better than normal.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Lord of the Rings, of course. Pretty much whenever they're not fighting or having serious talk, they're smoking pipes, and all churchwardens at that. This is even true of the book, and there's a whole section titled "Of the smoking of pipe weed."


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Lee Van Cleef from Good the Bad and the Ugly.



Another Western is Wild Bill. James Gammon plays California Joe. In a scene in a Deadwood saloon he telling the about how Bill killed ten men while being wounded and he's puffing away the whole time.


----------

